# Suche kompakt wakü mit 120er Lüfter



## Don R. (30. August 2017)

*Suche kompakt wakü mit 120er Lüfter*

Hallo, ich würde gerne mein System aufrüsten von einem i7 860 auf einen i7 7700K+asus z270 prime. Bisher benutze ich einen Corsair H50. Und da ich mein Gehäuse (cooler master hafx 922) ungern in Ruhestand schicken will muss es wieder eine kompakt wakü mit einem 120er Lüfter werden. Und hier kommt die Frage: Welche? Im pcgh Einkaufsführer finde ich leider nur Lösungen mit einem 240er Lüfter. Und ich bin bei dieser Materie völlig draußen. Vielleicht habt ihr ja Vorschläge welcher? Bzw. welcher Kühler ist momentan am besten?


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (30. August 2017)

*AW: Suche kompakt wakü mit 120er Lüfter*

Schau dir mal den be quiet! Silent Loop 120mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland an...der ist ganz brauchbar, obwohl mehr Kühlfläche natürlich nicht verkehrt wäre ^^

BTW: Dass der I7 nur bedingt Sinn macht, ist dir bewusst?!

Edit: Du hast hinten doch Platz für nen 140er, wenn ich das so richtig sehe: NZXT Kraken X42 mit AM4-Bracket Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Don R. (30. August 2017)

*AW: Suche kompakt wakü mit 120er Lüfter*

Serienmäßig ist hinten ein 120er verbaut. Ich meine man kann auf einen 140er umrüsten. Bin mir aber nicht sicher.

Ja das der i7 nur bedingt sind macht ist mir bewusst. Mir geht es um konstante FPS. Ich habe jetzt mein System bis auf die graka seit ~2009 da kann man schon Mal den ein oder anderen euro investieren

Aber der be quiet sieht schon Mal gut aus. Sind die aktuellen Corsair nichts?


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (30. August 2017)

*AW: Suche kompakt wakü mit 120er Lüfter*

Ich würde deinen I7 noch ein Quartal "durchschleppen" und dann auf den 8700K setzen. Das wäre ein sinnvolles Upgrade, wenn du eh den einen oder anderen Euro investieren kannst 

Ich halte einen Luftkühler wie den EKL Olymp dann aber für sinnvoller ^^


----------



## Don R. (30. August 2017)

*AW: Suche kompakt wakü mit 120er Lüfter*

OK, danke für die schnelle Hilfe.


----------



## Chimera (1. September 2017)

*AW: Suche kompakt wakü mit 120er Lüfter*

Warum bei ner AIO aktuell Modelle wie die Silent Loop, Fractal Kelvin/Celsius, AC Eisbaer, usw. nen grossen Vorteil gegenüber dem 08/15-Einheitsbrei von Corsair, NZXT, Cryorig, Arctic, etc. haben: sie sind modular und lassen sich mal mehr, mal minder pimpen und erweitern. Ne Corsair kann man wegschmeissen, wenn sie mal leckt oder Luft im Kreislauf ist, die anderen entlüftet man, kann Schläuche tauschen, die grösseren Modelle erweitern und/oder um nen weiteren Radi erweitern.
Das einzige, was aus meiner (!) Sicht noch ein Mini-Pluspunkt bei NZXT und Corsair ist: die Softwaresteuerung. Jedoch war mir eine möglichst lange nutzbare AIO, wo ich gegebenenfalls den Radi tauschen kann, doch ein Mü wichtiger  
Wenn man den Platz hat kann man aber ebenso nen high-end Lukü in Betracht ziehen, vorallem weil die teilweise besser kühlen als 120er AIOs.


----------

